# Was wurde in der letzte Woche gedruckt?



## EuropaChat (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kann am Lehrer PC nachschaun, welche Drucker es in der Schule gibt.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, wie kann ich im Klassenzimmer nachschaun, was im Druckerraum in der letzten Woche gedruckt worden ist bzw. kopiert worden ist.

Ist sehr sehr wichtig, weil 2000 Seiten einfach so rausgedruckt worden sind.


Gruß Markus.


----------

